
How to Write a Ray Tracer Intuitively - signa11
https://blog.scottlogic.com/2020/03/10/raytracer-how-to.html
======
pixelpoet
There's no need to involve rotation matrices (or any kind of matrices at all)
for basic ray tracing, it's just a basic exercise in vector arithmetic.

~~~
Kednicma
There's no need to differentiate between vectors and matrices in this sort of
work, other than as shorthand for dimensional information. [0] is another
example of a ray-tracing tutorial which, by virtue of using GLSL, doesn't draw
a hard line between matrices and vectors.

[0] [http://jamie-wong.com/2016/07/15/ray-marching-signed-
distanc...](http://jamie-wong.com/2016/07/15/ray-marching-signed-distance-
functions/)

